# 2000 GLE cold hesitation



## coorus (Apr 19, 2012)

My 2000 GLE, automatic trans will hesitate when the engine is cool. this happen in the moring and before leaving work. It stalls a bit but doesn't quit. Once the engine warms, it does much better but not 100%. When I really get on th throttle, it feels like it's holding back and does this both cold and hot. Nissan dealership said I needed new transmission. Check engine light came on and gave me code for too lean and b1 rear 02 sensor. I replaced it, but still continues to do the same thing. Nissan said they adjusted the TPS when I had it in the shop.


----------



## Hudson615 (Jun 15, 2012)

I have the same problem as far as cold starts, just starting out. The hesitation problem, I'm almost 100% is your maf sensor. Mine would bog down real bad when I'd floor it or go to pass someone. The first start up still exist though. Almost as if the car is under a load. Only lasts until car shifts into second gear. Once warm no problems. Replaced, iacv, cleaned tb, and changed coils. Any help would be grateful to this mystery problem.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

A bad rear O2 sensor will not cause an engine to run "lean," as it is only a monitoring sensor for catalyst efficiency and has nothing to do with fuel management. Likely, the engine running lean set off the rear O2 sensor code. Most of the lean issues on 2000 Maximas are due to faulty or dirty Mass Air Sensors, but other things, such as low fuel pressure or vacuum leaks can also cause a lean condition.


----------



## Hudson615 (Jun 15, 2012)

So here's the deal on my max. Turns out I have the p0420 code. I'm thinking some previous owner pulled the check engine bulb as it never came on. (Thanks a lot)I've done a lot of research and some say have the ecu reprogramed , and some say replace the cat or o2 sensor( almost positive its not just a o2, because I should be getting another code for it, correct?) Anyone have success in doing either of these?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There are a couple of TSB's that "could" apply to your vehicle, depending on the ECM part #, which you would need a scantool to determine.

Going back to the rear O2 sensor problem, service bulletin #NTB02-05aa refers to 00-02 Maximas with any of a multiple of rear O2 sensor trouble codes. It instructs to replace the incident O2 sensor(s) with the part number(s) listed on the bulletin. It then gives a chart of ECM part numbers to determine if reprogramming is required. One would need a capable generic scantool to check the number and a Nissan Consult II and ASIST to upload the required "updated" ECM program and reprogram the ECM.

Service bulletin #NTB00-070B deals with 00-01 Maximas (except 00's with Federal emissions certification) with P0420 stored and no driveability issues. The bulletin has a flow chart to determine a path of repair using the ECM part number and vehicle year and emissions certification. The "fix" could be ECM reprogramming with an updated ECM part number (updated software) or could require replacement of the exhaust front tube assy. (three-way catalyst) and the front, bank 1 O2 Sensor. 

As far as the MIL, the check engine bulb should illuminate when you turn the key "on" as part of the bulb check procedure. It's hard to diagnose driveability issues these days without the use of a high-dollar scantool.


----------



## Jsta22 (Jun 29, 2012)

Not sure if you fixed your problem, but I was and have been having the same jerky acceleration, and hesitation or low power issues.. I replaced the maf sensor a couple times, including having the ecu reprogrammed, and it would feel fine a couple weeks... Then back to normal, slow pick up, hesitations and even low rom or idle stumbling.. I was going nuts changing coils out, spark plugs etc.. Everyone I spoke to swore it wouldn't be O2 sensors... Especially if i had no codes at all! Well, upon my own investigating. I had slow acceleration, lowered fuel economy, exhaust smelled rich to me, and it even effected the way the auto tranny shifted.. Seemed a bit abrupt, and lost power while shifting into next gear... I also on occasion kept getting p0430 code, or bank 2 precat innefficiency code..Over all, made me want to drive the car into a wall.....
Well, today I replaced both pre cat, or up stream 02 sensors.. That control air fuel ratio...
Drove car, and wow! What a difference!!!! Car had more acceleration and easier pick up, smoother shifting! Everything! 
I will say, that I will be keeping an eye on this, because every repair I ever did, that made the car feel much better at the time, slowly but surely wore off, and went back to sluggishness... But I'm praying it stays the same this time with t his added power! It feels sooooo much better so far! The exhaust does not smell rich anymore (after the first 15 mile drive) and again, the power feels a lot better, tranny shift smoother too!


----------

